# Tail wrapping



## mbculhane (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi I hope this is the best place to put this message. Many apologies if it's not!

I have a 14 week spoo with an excellent 'tail set' but a curled tail (undocked). Her breeder recommended I wrap her tail with bandage and that would support the tail straight while we wait for the ligaments and cartalige to set. 

My question is has anyone done this? Were the results successful? 

I am being careful not to wrap to tight, I change the wrap 2x a day (when I brush) and the science seems valid a long as I persevere thru teething/growth. And I know that cropped ears work on a similar principal (right?!?) 
Anyway thanks in advance.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I may be wrong, but I THINK most poodle owners on here with undocked tails leave them the way they are. There's a post somewhere on here called something like "curled tails ugly?". not exactly sure the name but they discussed these kinds of things. Might wanna check it out


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't know how much that will actually help as I have never heard of wrapping a tail to 'correct' the set of it. I just want to warn you to be so very careful. I worked for a large animal vet for years, you'd be surprised at how many mares lost their tails to being wrapped. It's so not a pretty thing for a horse to loose a tail as it's so important as a fly swatter for them. 
If you're using something like vetrap, remember, it shrinks if it gets wet.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought that every undocked poodle tail would curl some. I've never seen a totally straight undocked tail.


----------



## mbculhane (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi thanks so much for the link sawyersmom I'll check that out

Borderkelpie: yeah thts awful! It helps that I'm here with her and can see her behavior as regards the wrap! Also the very tip of her bone shows thru the wrap and you can feel its got circulation! I remember a new vet we had, when I was a vet nurse, who wrapped a rabbit leg to tight. It's not a good story really vigilance is the key!

Ladywolfe: hi it's all about the breeding. Just like a nice angulation, or eye shape you can breed a tail that reminds me of a flag perfectly vertical! One of her litter brothers (only 3) had a tail to die for! I'll post a pic if I can figure out how! 
Thanks again!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Straight undocked tail*

The whole litter had very straight tails. :alberteinstein:


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Apres Argent said:


> The whole litter had very straight tails. :alberteinstein:


Wow- I've never seen such a straight tail undocked. Stunning  I'd love to see it when it's all grown out as an adult. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

*Tail tales*

Here in Oz no dog breeds are allowed to have docked tails anymore legislation was passed in most states to ban it, a couple state/territories still allow but they are also working on banning the practice.
so the only dogs you see with docked tails are those imported with them or breeds who naturally have breed short tails (bulldogs and Smithfield BC etc)

with the poodles there are lots of variances and often you get the extreme bend over at a right angle to the body which is termed a "Gay" tail - very strange description I think :ahhhhh:

Anyways here according to breed standard the tail is supposed to be carried straight out from the hind end with slight curve up ???? yet so often in the ring many many dogs have this "Gay Tail" or a really bad piglet look and they still get best of breed etc.
As for the bandaging yes I personally have used it not on a poodle another breed of dog and recently a dalmation who had injured tail and reguired supporting while it healed and no problems were encountered as long as frequent re dressing is done, in the case of the pup who had a significant bend down in the tail the splinting process took 6 months but in end the dog had a natural up lift tail and wagged it furiously and no one would ever had known this pup had a problem.


----------



## Nikst (Jan 4, 2021)

Agidog said:


> *Tail tales*
> 
> Here in Oz no dog breeds are allowed to have docked tails anymore legislation was passed in most states to ban it, a couple state/territories still allow but they are also working on banning the practice.
> so the only dogs you see with docked tails are those imported with them or breeds who naturally have breed short tails (bulldogs and Smithfield BC etc)
> ...


Ok, which months puppy must have to start this process or in what age of puppy is last chance to start this process?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello, 

This thread is over 8 years old and most of those members haven't posted in years. 

If you're asking about docking (shortening) the tail, that is only done by a professional and only within 2-3 days after birth. Docking is no longer legal in many countries. 

If you're asking about wrapping or bandaging an undocked tail to straighten it, absolutely no at any age without consulting with a vet, and the vet doing and monitoring the procedure from start to finish. 

If this is to heal an injury, a vet should be consulted in any case. 

If this is simply a cosmetic desire, to straighten a tail, this is not a good idea. Someone not medically trained could inadvertently cause the tail to self amputate. 

This is not a normal process for any poodle.


----------



## Appleangel (Apr 17, 2020)

I would like to know how it went? I have some puppies and I would like to know if you recommend this. The sire has a very long tail and it curves a bit and I am worried that the puppies might not set straight. Would love to know what materials you used to and links if possible.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This is a very old thread; the original poster has not been back to the forum for several years. 

I think there is a very great danger of the wrapping causing damage to the hair follicles or tail itself. That could result in bald spots, phantom limb pain leading to tail chewing, or even loss of the tail. Banding is actually how farmers castrate and dock the tails on lambs. They put a tight band on the scrotum and tail, so the blood circulation gets cut off. Eventually the tissue below the band dies and falls off. Having the tail develop hair or nerve damage is not ideal, and complete loss would be even worse.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Appleangel said:


> I would like to know how it went? I have some puppies and I would like to know if you recommend this. The sire has a very long tail and it curves a bit and I am worried that the puppies might not set straight. Would love to know what materials you used to and links if possible.


Welcome. This thread is ten years old. Please start a new thread introducing yourself and asking any questions you may have. Please also read Rose’s reply (partially copied and pasted below) and be aware that no one on Poodle Forum should be advising you on medical procedures. That would be a question for your veterinarian.




Rose n Poos said:


> If you're asking about wrapping or bandaging an undocked tail to straighten it, absolutely no at any age without consulting with a vet, and the vet doing and monitoring the procedure from start to finish.
> 
> If this is to heal an injury, a vet should be consulted in any case.
> 
> ...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ha! CP, you beat me to it. I’m going to close this thread.


----------

